
Ignition – A JavaScript MVC Framework - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/ignition-javascript-mvc-framework.html#.T2ywMCVoVqU.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link: <http://www.daytona.se/ignition>

